# I need some ID help with my grandfathers bike.



## Tony1978 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can anyone help me identify this bike? My grandfather got it in the early - mid 80's it never had any decals or badges but he always said It was a Cadillac. After his death in 92' it's sat in an attic ever since. Last week I pulled it out had some new tires put on it and began to clean It up the guys at the shop had never seen a frame like mine and couldn't offer any help as to who made it. After searching photos for about a week I found a picture posted on nostalgic.net titled "Custom Cadillac Cruiser deluxe" the frame looks identical but it dissent have any other info on the post mine doesn't have he skirted fenders or the Shelby airflo style tank but its the only bike I've found with a frame that looks anything like mine. If any one could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance, Tony.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like a Murray built Spaceliner with a "rat trap" springer. Early fo mid 60's I'd say.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike is so right, Tony. 
The front tab on the steertube is a dead giveaway for the various "Spaceliner" styled chromed framed bikes of the 60s.
Which is where the Tanklight forward end is secured. If the seat is original then it could be a JC Higgins Murray built Flightliner which Sears (as well as others) sold. The serial number will help. Located on the right rear mounting area for the rear wheel, known as the "dropout".
Later model given the springer front fork. 
If it is a true Spaceliner then here is an awesome compilation of serial numbers put together by the "Spaceliner" guru.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35629-The-Ultimate-Sears-Spaceliner-Reference

You can also view a number of reference pictures for these Tanklight bikes here.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...romed-Spaceliner-style-bike&highlight=chromed


----------



## Tony1978 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys serial # says its a 64-65 deluxe space liner. Now at least ill know what missing parts I need.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck finding the parts! That frame style is very unique, turns heads when you ride chromed out bikes!


----------

